# 70 mile loop ideas



## Dognurse (Dec 13, 2015)

Looking for 70ish mile loop ideas. Ideally also has views, waterfalls, solitude and challenging terrain. Willing to piece single trails together, and do a little repeating  but no long out and backs. Absolutely imperative that it does not involve a shuttle. Life threatening situation with a "respected" shuttle service has skewed our opinion. We're in Central Virginia, but it can also up to a days drive. Any and all ideas appreciated! We've done Quehanna, Cranberry, Linville,  Big South Fork, Mt Rogers, and Shenandoah.


----------

